# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  Minor Key Fiddle / Old Time / Roots Recommendations

## Guns&Horses

Can someone recommend some Fiddle / Old Time / Roots that has a more dramatic/dark sound, which I personally always find is true with minor keys. Artists that have this sound would be great, songs work too. Thanks!

----------


## Jim Garber

Elzic's Farewell and Jerusalem Ridge are two nice fiddle tunes in minor keys.

----------


## Guns&Horses

> Elzic's Farewell and Jerusalem Ridge are two nice fiddle tunes in minor keys.


Wow, these were perfect for what I'm looking for. Amazing. Any other recommendations with this type of sound? 

Can't thank you enough

----------


## rnjl

Minor / dark tunes: 
Gilderoy
Paddy on the Turnpike
Evening Prayer Blues
Watson Blues 
Cluck Old Hen 
Cattle in the Cane
Billy in the Lowground 
Dusty Miller
Kentucky Mandolin 

That'll get you started !

----------


## rnjl

Oh- and there are example of all of these on youtube. Check out Mike Compton's versions of paddy on the turnpike and dusty miller. 

Scary good.

----------


## Mike Snyder

Caliche Creek
Julia Delaney
Sandy Boys
Falls of Richmond

----------


## Marcelyn

Here are a few modal fiddle tunes that have a minor sound...
Abe's Retreat
Betty Liken
Boatin' up Sandy
Bonepart Crossing the Rocky Mountains
Campbell's Farewell to Redgap
Colonel Crocket
Ducks on the Millpond
Cold Frosty Morning
Clench Mountain Backstep
Growling Old Man and Woman
Hobart's Transformation
Kitchen Girl
June Apple
Loch Lavin Castle
Lonesome John
Pretty Little Dog
Pretty Little Cat
Santa Ana's Retreat
Say Old Man Can You Play the Fiddle
The 28th of January

These are the one's I'm familiar with that haven't been listed yet, and there are several others, all with mnidi files, at this site.
http://hetzler.homestead.com/music_6.html

----------


## fatt-dad

I can say no more.  These are great lists!

f-d

----------


## Adam Sweet

I think you might like Klezmer music...

----------


## Jim Nollman

great lists. thanks to all.

----------


## sixwatergrog

Are the tunes below mostly what folks would call "A" tunes?  It seems that the majority of these modal/dark/minor sounding tunes are A tunes and not D, G or C.




> Here are a few modal fiddle tunes that have a minor sound...
> Abe's Retreat
> Betty Liken
> Boatin' up Sandy
> Bonepart Crossing the Rocky Mountains
> Campbell's Farewell to Redgap
> Colonel Crocket
> Ducks on the Millpond
> Cold Frosty Morning
> ...

----------


## Charles E.

Snowbird on the ash bank is in G. Check out the fiddle playing of Melvin wine (from WV), he played some beautiful,haunting tunes.

----------


## lmartnla

The Lonesome Fiddle Blues

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5voqaCXPt_M

and the Ook Pik Waltz 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2IwkS4xHIc

also might suit your tastes.---Lou

----------


## Jean Fugal

check out this one
http://slippery-hill.com/f/

also the Canote Brothers have a page but I cant find it right now .... try this

http://stringband.mossyroof.com/

----------


## terzinator

Kitchen Girl, Lonesome Fiddle Blues and Kentucky Mandolin are some of my faves, but I'll have to check out some of those in that big list!

----------


## allenhopkins

> I think you might like Klezmer music...


Yeah, but some klezmer's minor, and some's _freygish,_ which sounds like minor but isn't really.  Might have that "dramatic, dark sound," though.

----------

